
Ask HN: How do I find remote work? - ffjffsfr
I&#x27;d like to relocate to some low cost of living area (maybe Asia or somewhere in Europe) and work from there for developed world salary. Where do I find remote job offers?<p>I&#x27;m not asking about elance or freealancer or other site like that. I&#x27;d like to have full time work with real company just working from home with zero need to see people face to face ot commute.
======
mdrmuhaimin
Have you tried weworkremotely.com Also you can look for stackoverflow.com for
remote jobs.

------
chrisjack
This thread might help you :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12843590](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12843590)

